# Knotty, the branch burner, reverse flow build!



## smok'n steve (Aug 13, 2008)

Here we go again, I drove by the tank yard and couldn't help myself :-(

Got 7 tanks 18" by 30" long for the Knotty's

 and one 24"diameter by 48" long for a Lang 48 clone!

The first pic shows left to right, Knotty, Lumpy, and Twiggy Tanks!!

The big 48 is laying down in my truck:-)


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 13, 2008)

Steve, you are an artist!! Can't wait to see how these come out.


----------



## capt dan (Aug 13, 2008)

I wish that boy would bottle some of that ambition and send it to me ASAP!


----------



## dangerdan (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow,,, Is that the yard you get your tanks from? Wished they had a resource like that near me. Close as I could get was an offer to sell me an unused tank from the local gas dist. My wife on the otherhand scored me a nice big (a lil too big) tank from a place she works the horses with the kids. Not sure when its coming home yet but soon enough I spose.

Not sure I would be so ambitious as to keeps building them either. I'm afeared you almost have to duct tape me to a stinger to get me to use one, and then I'd probably just figure out how to eat with it...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll be looking forward to building my reverse flow maybe by next summer.


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 13, 2008)

Is a can OK?


----------



## bbq enthusiast (Aug 13, 2008)

let the games begin. I better get some popcorn this should be good.


----------



## morkdach (Aug 13, 2008)

i like your insperation nattie lite works for me too


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 13, 2008)

Steve, you are making me tired.  My fingers cramp just tryin to keep up with your builds on the forum!  LOL.
The Lang 48 clones will be a hit I am sure.  Seems to be a nice size for the average home ,  tailgator, ect.


----------



## lawdog (Aug 13, 2008)

Man steve, you got the drive and the skill.........can't wait to see how these turn out.


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 13, 2008)

I still have to finish little Lumpy, then I will start these Knotty's.  With 18" deep by 30 inches long, these will be a unique size that I think will still be big enough for parties, but small enough to move it around without needing to add on to the garage:-)

 That 48 will probably be while but I couldn't let the tank just sit there looking at me like that with all those big tanks bullying him around, so............I took him home with me:-)

To answer Dangers question, yes that is the tank yard and it takes a lot of beef jerky to pull strings like that!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 13, 2008)

Well I'll be looking forward to these builds just like the others I'm sure glad you keep getting them because I sure enjoy watching the progress on them.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Aug 13, 2008)

And they say that "flattery" will get you everywhere.........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










Can't wait to see Lumpy and Knotty all finished up, Steve.....you have yourself some major skills there, buddy!!


L8r,
Eric


----------



## neens (Aug 14, 2008)

Can't wait to see how they turn out. What do you do for a living steve? Between a full time job and all the work you put in on the minis I can't see much free time in there.


----------



## richtee (Aug 14, 2008)

Whatever it takes! I do find jerky is more valuable than cash in many instances, tho  :{) After ya hook 'em- Couple pounds goes a LONNNG way!


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 14, 2008)

I have had apartments for over 20 years and worked for the Power Company for 15 years as a System Operator--starting up Hydro Dams remotely, pushing power from Canada through Maine to New England, and switching and tagging out power lines for repairs,etc.

It was an excellent career but took a lot of my time.  For many years, I worked 3500 hours/yr.  When my girls were 6, I left the Power Company to do the Mr. Mom thing and take care of my apartments, wife is a school nurse and provides us with benefits :-)

So, I drive old cars and have a little more time to BBQ and **** ****, well, it ain't spitten wood, LOL!!!!

Steve


----------



## smokin' dick (Aug 14, 2008)

Plus where he lives there is a small spacial time warp where 14.42 hours are added to each day.


----------



## cman95 (Aug 14, 2008)

You da man Steve. Just maybe one day I will purchase one of your little creations.


----------



## dangerdan (Aug 15, 2008)

I hear ya. I have a camper I keep at a site just outside of Chicago. The travel trailer next to me has a 150 gal tank. I think the old folks really spend a lot of thime there on account of the tanks size. 

Anyways, I think the 150gal. is exactly what I'm looking for. That 300gal just sounds extremely large to me. May just be worth paying for a new one, It'd take me forever to make that much jerky...


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 15, 2008)

Just trying to be safe, I have flushed a lumpy tank and a Knotty tank today. 

        Basically, filled w/ water, rinsed, then some bleach, a good sloshing, then super hot water, another sloshing, and rinse, and then filled w/ water again.

I am purging any gases plus neutralizing the Methyl Mercaptan that odorizes the propane.  

Thats it for today:-)


----------

